# Spring 2022 PA Gathering



## IH 1026 (Nov 22, 2021)

My apologies, but the spring PA gathering has to be cancelled due to personal matters.  I'll do my best to hold a Spring 2023 Gathering.  Sorry folks.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 22, 2021)

Very nice IH.  Following along


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 22, 2021)

HalfSmoked
  .. you, your wife,  

 pc farmer
 and his gang were the glue that held the last one together.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 22, 2021)

Following.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2021)

I plan to take the rv there again this year.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 23, 2021)

Deleted.  Thought was going to be in Fl again.


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 23, 2021)

Chef Jimmy will be remembered at this event.. he will be a sorely missed member of the PA Contingent.


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 23, 2021)

IH 1026 said:


> Chef Jimmy will be remembered at this event.. he will be a sorely missed member of the PA Contingent.


For sure Dillon.  I was just looking at the 2019 Pa. Gathering thread. Good times......


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2021)

IH 1026 said:


> Chef Jimmy will be remembered at this event.. he will be a sorely missed member of the PA Contingent.


Nice gesture Dillon


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey am I allowed back? I was wrongly accused of paying off the judges when your good your good.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks Peachey for the like I appreciate it.

Warreh


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 24, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Very nice IH.  Following along


When are you going to start the West coast  version FB. I can't afford to fly to Hershey and Warren already has the judges bought off! lol


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 24, 2021)

poacherjoe said:


> When are you going to start the West coast  version FB. I can't afford to fly to Hershey and Warren already has the judges bought off! lol


You need to check with 

 bmudd14474
 in addition to admin he is the N CA group lead, so would be his event. I’m sure he would appreciate your assistance.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 25, 2021)

For sure someone should start one they are great fun. The more help someone has in starting one the easier it will go.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 28, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey am I allowed back? I was wrongly accused of paying off the judges when your good your good.
> 
> Warren


You're always welcome here Warren.


----------



## IH 1026 (Jan 25, 2022)

Still planning on having a spring 2022 event at the farm.. been a little busy with work and family lately, but I'd still like to keep this idea alive.
I plan on doing a pork shoulder for the event.. if anyone else has something to post, go right ahead.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2022)

We still plan on being there.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 25, 2022)

Glad to see you’ll be smoking a pork butt. That’s how us PA people do it. Too many people on here have gotten away from smoking and have moved onto baking and air frying lol.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2022)

As of now it is still in my plans.
Might not be the best company though.

Warren


----------



## IH 1026 (Mar 6, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> As of now it is still in my plans.
> Might not be the best company though.
> 
> Warren


 
Warren, as long as you keep your pants on, and keep it kid friendly we'd be happy to have you... you're always welcome here.

Folks, I had a bit of a personal issue to work out and I've been away from social media for a little while because of it.  I'm still planning on having a Spring 2022 Gathering at my farm, and all members are still welcome to attend.  

I'll have 3- 22" Weber Kettles available for folks to use if you don't want to bring your own, and I'll grab a bunch of Kingsford Blue bag charcoal for everyone to use.  If you prefer to cook over an open flame, I have 2 large tire rims available and can get some kindling for us.  

Post up folks!


----------



## IH 1026 (Mar 6, 2022)

GATOR240
 your invite is still here.. come on out and smoke something. 

I have a flat top griddle available for breakfast on Saturday and Sunday.. as well as a few pounds of bacon from a local butcher shop.  

 HalfSmoked
 I should have enough that you can take some home this time.

I put a few pictures up in the first post... take a look at the venue and some of the guests from last year.


----------



## IH 1026 (Apr 6, 2022)

Still planning on having this event if people are interested.. post up.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2022)

I plan on being there.


----------



## IH 1026 (Apr 7, 2022)

Be glad to have you down here again Farmer!!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 14, 2022)

What’s up my PA people?


----------



## IH 1026 (Apr 16, 2022)

Howdy Cowboy! 

Its looking like this may just be a one day event, as the price of everything went WAAAY up including gas and our beloved meats. After a long confab with Farmer we agreed to shorten things up to just Saturday.  I'll edit up in the original posting to include this information.  If you plan on attending, let us know as soon as possible so we can get food, drinks, and have tables on hand.


----------



## IH 1026 (Apr 18, 2022)

pc farmer
 .. managed to score a whole beef tenderloin today at the grocery store for an EXCELLENT price.  You up to putting some smoke too it while I make the pork butt?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2022)

IH 1026 said:


> pc farmer
> .. managed to score a whole beef tenderloin today at the grocery store for an EXCELLENT price.  You up to putting some smoke too it while I make the pork butt?



You can't trust me with that.  Gezz.


----------



## moneypitxj (Apr 23, 2022)

Definitely interested; what is the location?


----------



## IH 1026 (Apr 23, 2022)

moneypitxj said:


> Definitely interested; what is the location?


Rt 39 just north of Hershey. Shoot me a pm and I'll send you a map if you're interested.


----------



## IH 1026 (Apr 25, 2022)

pc farmer
 ... what time were you thinking about for dinner?  I still plan on doing a pork butt, and the beef tenderloin.  How many are you bringing?


----------



## IH 1026 (Apr 27, 2022)

Due to a personal matter, the Spring 2022 Gathering has to be cancelled.  Had a bunch of things pop up that have to be addressed promptly, and cannot be put off.  My apologies to all forum members that planned to attend, but I have to take care of family first.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 27, 2022)

IH 1026 said:


> but I have to take care of family first



Understood ...  Praying for the best outcome you could have ...


----------



## IH 1026 (Apr 27, 2022)

My apologies to everyone, but duty calls. My contingency plan fell through for the weekend, and I don't have options.  The up side is, pcfarmer will be having a Fall Pa gathering. Hope to see you all there.


----------

